# Water Disturbance



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I now realize my water is not moving enough in my 40 gallon long so this is what Im thinking (3 Choices)

Current setup Penguin 350 Tetra whisper 110 and a bubbler

Penguin 350 filter and Rena XP4
Penguin 350 filter and Rena XP4 and a circulation fan or power head (I think Fan would be better)
Penguin 350 filter and Rena XP4 and a bubbler


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a 40 gallon long set up and I was wondering if I should go for my 350 gph and the Rena XP3 or go for 110 gph and the XP4 or do the 350 gph and the XP4


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What exactly do you mean the your water isn't moving enough? Are you experiencing any problems?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Like there isnt enough water flow so the filters arent picking up alot of debris that float around the rocks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That may be a water circulation issue. A powerhead placed in the tank would help to move the debris off the substrate but there is usually no perfect design for moving debris trapped in the rocks.

Do you have a picture of the current setup of this tank?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Not current but pretty close enough ill post it


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

My rocks look good in this picture this was pretty much fresh out of the cycle


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, that definitely helps.

You could try to move your power filters a bit to the left or right to see if that will help to circulate the water better and allow the filters to pick up the debris.

Make sure that the airstones are not too close to the filter intakes as it can cause problems with air being drawn into the filter and can also reduce the amount of water drawn into the filter.

It is also usual that additional sand vacuuming may be necessary to remove debris that the filters don't pick up. Are you seeing fish poop or excess food?

I would try moving the filters first before spending more money on a powerhead or circulator. You may not need a very powerful PH because it might end up moving too much of the sand around and that appears to be a very fine sand.

African Love, I merged your other thread Filtration with this one since they are dealing with the same problem.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Wel the filter on the left is as close is it can go and the on on the right I like to keep farther over because they like to just sit and poop in that right corner


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well try putting the bubbler in the pot? in the right corner to stir up the poop more.

It is really a matter of experimenting with the best placement of your current filters to see if you can improve what you already have.


----------

